# SMOK product authentication



## Desert

This is a question to anyone that has bought a SMOK product, really.

So I bought my first SMOK product from a reputable dealer in SA. Its the Micro One 150 kit and being a bit of a lone-vaper did all my research online before purchase, so had a fairly good idea what to expect in terms of quality and finish. 

when it arrived, I was surprised that it never felt as "solid" as my PICO. and when I tap it with my fingernail it sounds a little tinny and hollow. Then the atomizer wasn't "clicky" like it was on all the video reviews. So I decided to live with it, and make a note that SMOK is simply substandard to eleaf, lesson learnt. So I went to register the product by following the authentication steps. 




In the box and on the warranty card it says that to verify the products authenticity one should enter the security code on their website. In the manual it says to scratch off the coating on the security label on the packaging box to get a 16 anti fake codes. Simple and standard, right. 

Not so..



There isn't a cover to be scratched off. Its just a silver strip printed on the label. What do you guys make of this? 

Is this normal with SMOK products, am I even trying to scratch the right place, it seems pretty obvious. (the silver strip says "scratch to reveal authentication") 

I called the supplier and he offered to send me his supplier invoice to prove its authenticity, but I declined and feel like I'm insulting him and his reputable business. besides how do I know that that paperwork related to my exact purchase.

What would you do?


----------



## cumulonimbus

That sucks really....all smok products I've purchased before are really solid and good quality .
Even the authentication strip was proper, scratch and reveal and registered fine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Good chance that it might be a clone.

http://www.smoktech.com/hotnews/products/all-security-labels-of-smok-products-upgrade

http://blog.vapeclub.co.uk/how-to-check-your-vape-device-is-geniune/#Smok

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## PsyCLown

@Desert if I were you I would contact that vendor and query again. Perhaps drop him the links which KZOR has posted and maybe even a link to this thread.

That seems extremely suspect! How does he explain the fact that it does not have a proper "scratch to reveal" section?

I feel that if this vendor does not help you out, it is time to name and shame to prevent others from purchasing a product they think is authentic and getting something inferior.
It could even be dangerous as you have no clue what the quality control is like where that fake product was made.

But first, speak to the vendor first and give them the chance to rectify it. Mistakes happen and seems as if this vendor might have even been caught out on this one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Desert

Thank you for the links @KZOR and your advice @PsyCLown. I'm still hoping that someone has had an indisputably authentic SMOK with a similar label. The vendor offered to send me a few pics of how to get the juice flow to become clicky, because I may have tightened it up incorrectly. But, the more I read and watch, reviewers are describing a different product to the one I received. His stock is sold out now so I couldn't even ask him to talk me through a comparison.

My next mail will be to him.

meanwhile if anyone had photos of their kits label I'd be grateful.


----------



## KZOR

@Desert 
I fortunately have a Hpriv and Xcube which I just checked for you. Below is the pics of the before and after scratcing and as you can see they are both authentic.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Desert said:


> Thank you for the links @KZOR and your advice @PsyCLown. I'm still hoping that someone has had an indisputably authentic SMOK with a similar label. The vendor offered to send me a few pics of how to get the juice flow to become clicky, because I may have tightened it up incorrectly. But, the more I read and watch, reviewers are describing a different product to the one I received. His stock is sold out now so I couldn't even ask him to talk me through a comparison.
> 
> My next mail will be to him.
> 
> meanwhile if anyone had photos of their kits label I'd be grateful.



If there is no coating to scratch it is not original. Either the vendor offers you a full refund or exchange or you name and shame.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

I always assume that it is a authentic product when purchasing from a reputable vendor. This is a lesson learnt so I will immediately check for authenticity whether in the shop or on delivery. Sorry for your misfortune m8 but hopefully others also learn from it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

A similar occurrence happened in CT to someone I know. Bought an AVO 24 from a 'reputable dealer' and was told that it looks a bit Different as it was samples that was sent . Later discovering it was a clone. But the dealer then rectified the matter with a refund which is good.. however, what happens to the guy who doesnt suspect anything or is not clued up about diferences between authentic and clone and pays authentic Price for it

In my opinion this sort of thing shouldn't happen in the 1st place as surely the fact that it's a dealer , he should knw the diference and specify it honestly as there is absolutely no problem with selling clones , just be honest that's all


----------



## Greyz

Being the proud of a few Smok products I can vouch that I never had any issues removing the scratch code. 
If your unsure of the authenticity you can send an email to them with a pic of the serial number etc. I did this when I purchased my first tank, it was so cheap compared to what it sold here for I was suspect. Turned out to be authentic as per Smok's email reply.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Desert

Greyz said:


> Being the proud of a few Smok products I can vouch that I never had any issues removing the scratch code.
> If your unsure of the authenticity you can send an email to them with a pic of the serial number etc. I did this when I purchased my first tank, it was so cheap compared to what it sold here for I was suspect. Turned out to be authentic as per Smok's email reply.



@Greyz, I was hoping to get you to weigh in on this..
unfortunately the Smoktech site hasn't responded to my online messages yet. I haven't mailed them though.


----------



## JsPLAYn

Just a question 

What did u use to scratch it.. as if I'm seeing correctly by the word authorization. .It seems to have gone thru a bit and looks to me like bottom of a number 4.. did u use a coin angled at 45deg. . Sometimes those scratch cards aren't easy to scratch off with just anything

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

Desert said:


> @Greyz, I was hoping to get you to weigh in on this..
> unfortunately the Smoktech site hasn't responded to my online messages yet. I haven't mailed them though.


Let me go through my Gmail account and see if I can find that mail I sent to Smok. 
All I did was email them a picture of the serial number and they replied the next day congratulating me on my purchase.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

@Desert Just checked and I sent the email to _support_@_smoktech.com_


----------



## Desert

I've just sent this to my vendor..

xxxxx!!

I’m incredibly sorry. Please ignore my mail and I apologise for the insinuation that your suppliers had pulled the wool over your eyes. Or worse, that you had tried to pull the wool over mine.

After a thorough attempt to scratch off the covering, I ended up tearing the label slightly. Then I though, if you asked for any more photos, it would look like I had stripped my moor. When I started smoothing the tear down, the flipping silver started rubbing off.


My Name is xxxx, and I’m an Arse.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## KZOR

Good for you m8. Now you know you have a quality SMOK product. 
Sleep easy tonight.


----------



## JsPLAYn

Desert said:


> I've just sent this to my vendor..
> 
> xxxxx!!
> 
> I’m incredibly sorry. Please ignore my mail and I apologise for the insinuation that your suppliers had pulled the wool over your eyes. Or worse, that you had tried to pull the wool over mine.
> 
> After a thorough attempt to scratch off the covering, I ended up tearing the label slightly. Then I though, if you asked for any more photos, it would look like I had stripped my moor. When I started smoothing the tear down, the flipping silver started rubbing off.
> View attachment 70541
> 
> My Name is xxxx, and I’m an Arse.


I knew I saw a 4.. but actually was a 7 it seems ..glad u came right .. did the coin work?


----------



## Greyz

Desert said:


> I've just sent this to my vendor..
> 
> xxxxx!!
> 
> I’m incredibly sorry. Please ignore my mail and I apologise for the insinuation that your suppliers had pulled the wool over your eyes. Or worse, that you had tried to pull the wool over mine.
> 
> After a thorough attempt to scratch off the covering, I ended up tearing the label slightly. Then I though, if you asked for any more photos, it would look like I had stripped my moor. When I started smoothing the tear down, the flipping silver started rubbing off.
> View attachment 70541
> 
> My Name is xxxx, and I’m an Arse.


Big up on you for being the man and sending an apology.
Happy ending to this Smok Tale

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PsyCLown

Desert said:


> I've just sent this to my vendor..
> 
> xxxxx!!
> 
> I’m incredibly sorry. Please ignore my mail and I apologise for the insinuation that your suppliers had pulled the wool over your eyes. Or worse, that you had tried to pull the wool over mine.
> 
> After a thorough attempt to scratch off the covering, I ended up tearing the label slightly. Then I though, if you asked for any more photos, it would look like I had stripped my moor. When I started smoothing the tear down, the flipping silver started rubbing off.
> View attachment 70541
> 
> My Name is xxxx, and I’m an Arse.



Hahaha, well glad you got it all resolved.

As for the iffy quality, that is quite strange. Although I do not think the Smok R150 is a popular product but still that shouldn't make a difference.


----------



## Desert

JsPLAYn said:


> I knew I saw a 4.. but actually was a 7 it seems ..glad u came right .. did the coin work?



LOL, no coin or blade worked. I literally wiped it away with my thumb.. Geez, I almost slandered a very reputable vendor. I'll make it up to them with my next order and a walk in when I'm in SA in December. (if the'll serve me )

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Desert said:


> LOL, no coin or blade worked. I literally wiped it away with my thumb.. Geez, I almost slandered a very reputable vendor. I'll make it up to them with my next order and a walk in when I'm in SA in December. (if the'll serve me )


It happens to the best of us. Atleast u seeked out help here 1st before 'stripping your moor'

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Desert

PsyCLown said:


> Hahaha, well glad you got it all resolved.
> 
> As for the iffy quality, that is quite strange. Although I do not think the Smok R150 is a popular product but still that shouldn't make a difference.



Yes.. now I'm back to resolving my lack of juice flow Click.. I have 99 problems but authentication isn't one of them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

What is the reason for registering the device on their site?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77

Did the authentification check on my Alien mod and is good  would have been pissed if I got a fake...


----------



## Bush Vaper

Damn I had e nervous moment as well when my silver strip wouldnt come off easilly either. But all good!

Enjoy the Smok buddy. Im still new to this but the Smok Osub 80 kit is awesome. Next one on the list is the Alien!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Bush Vaper said:


> Damn I had e nervous moment as well when my silver strip wouldnt come off easilly either. But all good!
> 
> Enjoy the Smok buddy. Im still new to this but the Smok Osub 80 kit is awesome. Next one on the list is the Alien!


That's nice looking mod..  .. that scream must taste yummy on that wattage.. nom nom


----------



## Bush Vaper

JsPLAYn said:


> That's nice looking mod..  .. that scream must taste yummy on that wattage.. nom nom


It does especially with the Baby beast T8 Quad coil. Its a juice muncher but the flavour is crazy!


----------

